# Need help in determining this school legitimacy California?



## Ilikesilat (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello all

I'm still new to Filipino martial arts (or martial arts in general) and have never trained in it before. So far, I have narrowed it down to two styles and one of the style is Kombatan in southern California. I tried researching the instructor's name and school legitimacy on different Kombatan websites, but, unfortunately I couldn't find any information on either one. I was going to go watch a class but wasn't sure of what questions I should ask or how to determine if such a school was legitimate or not. So I was hoping someone from here could help guide me with any information or advice.

This the school I found:
FMA Exchange (FMAX)/ Arnis-Kali / self-defense fitness SOCAL Message Board -  FMA Exchange (FMAX)/ Arnis-Kali / self-defense fitness SOCAL (Artesia, CA)   | Meetup

Sugod Kombatan Arnis - About | Facebook

Thank you,
Ilikesilat


----------



## Charlemagne (Mar 16, 2017)

Kombaton is a legitimate FMA.  However, I cannot personally validate the leigitmacy of that particular group.

If I might ask, what are you looking for in an FMA? You are fortunate in that there are many good options in SoCal.

Cheers!


----------

